#ubuntu-au 2011-01-10
<jfer> blahdeblah: thought anymore about getting some stickers?
<blahdeblah> yep
<blahdeblah> Was planning to get something going tonight.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: if you're around for the meeting tomorrow nigth might be good to bring up there as well
<head_victim> (the stickers)
<blahdeblah> Can't make it, sorry
<blahdeblah> I'll try to get an email out tonight
<head_victim> No worries
<jfer> ok thanks mate
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-11
<jfer> just a quick note on the meeting tonight i thought that the sticker order would be something worth adding to meeting agenda
<head_victim> jfer: yeah I was going to mention it
<head_victim> elky: your posters look GREAT on a1 and a2, got them laminated so we can reuse them.
<elky> cool
<head_victim> Got an a3 http://spreadubuntu.org/files/Ubuntu-roughcut.png and an a2 http://spreadubuntu.org/files/SFD%20Poster%20v0.4.3.4w_en.png
<head_victim> The business cards are getting printed, I have card holders, clipboards (to get sign ups to send a mass email to afterwards with all the group's details), stuff to hang the posters with, blank id tags (just the business card background). anything I"m missing?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Any problems with flooding over your way?
<head_victim> I used to live jsut off ashby street which has just gone under water at fairfield road but I'm ok where I am now
<head_victim> It's really, really wet.
<head_victim> How are you over there?
<blahdeblah> No probs here - bayside rarely gets hit with this stuff
<blahdeblah> Runs to the ocean before it has time to back up
<head_victim> King tide tomorrow, meant to make it higher than 74 floods
<blahdeblah> yeah - heard that
<blahdeblah> Wish i could get on to my brother - haven't heard from him today.
<elky> how far north are the floods at?
<elky> I get the feeling that townsville is safe considering i haven't had panicked contact from mum fretting over her aunt & cousins
<head_victim> Townsville is pretty safe, my brother is up there
<head_victim> It's Rocky down at the moment
<blahdeblah> yeah - that's about it
<blahdeblah> I just heard from my brother.  I thought he was at work in the CBD and would have to evacuate, but it turns out he stayed home.  Phew!
<head_victim> Ah good stuff, safety is the key, property second.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: re your linux-aus query raid 10 is what I use at home.
<blahdeblah> cool
<blahdeblah> What config?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: actually, can we move over to #linux-aus for this?
<head_victim> lvm
<head_victim> Sure
<jfer> blahdeblah:just checking. did you get my email?
<blahdeblah> jfer: Yep - loud & clear
<blahdeblah> Fear not - your stickers are reserved!  :-)
<jfer> thanks
<jfer> you think that they will arrive before LCA?
<blahdeblah> My guess is no, but we can keep hoping...
<jfer> oh really...
<jfer> how do you plan on getting them to people?
<head_victim> Will fit in letters
<endomancer> hello everyone
<ikt> hello endomancer :)
<dns53> hey
<sagaci> hi
<sagaci> meeting in 50min
<endomancer> oh ok, we early?
<sagaci> si
<elky> yes, the brisbanites have forgotten that they're behind the times i think.
<sagaci> brisbians
<endomancer> I had forgotten about the time difference too
<ikt> when did brisbane get the internet?
<dns53> when they managed to get a long enough string and 2 tin cans
<ikt> sooo a couple days ago?
<elky> sagaci, brisvegans
<ikt> they reckon perth will get electricity sometime this year
<elky> yeah, the floods wetted the string.
<ikt> poor string :(
<endomancer> doesn't string stretch when wet?
<sagaci> stretchystring does
<head_victim> Evening all
<endomancer> good evening
<bwright> Alright quick question. I am not used to telling X to go away in Ubuntu. Pretty much at boot I want no X and then I want to be able to execute startx from a user.
<bwright> So I set CRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quite splash text" in /etc/default/grub
<d1b> bwright: use sysv-rc-conf and get a gui :P
<d1b> sudo sysv-rc-conf gdm off
<d1b> iirc
<d1b> (by gui i mean cli)
<bwright> But
<bwright> my Runlevel is N2
<bwright> so
<bwright> if I just stop on runlevel [0216]
<bwright> Won't that work?
<bwright> within gdm.conf
<bwright> Anyway
<bwright> I am assuiming I can run startx as a user or do I how to chown some X?
<d1b> bwright: ????
<d1b> well..
<d1b> why is gdm starting ...
<d1b> if gdm isn't starting you aren't starting to a gui right
<bwright> mmm
<bwright> Ok I will stick with the GRUB method
<bwright> Seems to be neater.
<bwright> In terms of X though will startx run ~/.xinitrc as a user
<d1b> erh?
<bwright> if I am a user on a typical ubuntu system
<bwright> And I go startx
<d1b> what happens?
<bwright> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<d1b> really?
<d1b>  stop apparmor and try again maybe
<bwright> Hmm I am going to try a reboot now
<d1b> well they changed stuff with gdm3 iirc
<bwright> Gah stupid ubuntu
<bwright> Why does it feel the need to fuck with every X file there is?
<d1b> do i really need to boot up a vm :P
<bwright> So much easier on debian
<d1b> so use debian
<bwright> Can't
<bwright> hardware isn't supported well
<d1b> because 
<d1b> in lenny or squeeze?
<bwright> Both
<d1b> um...
<d1b> what hardware?
<bwright> Well it kinda works
<jfer> is the meeting happening tonight?
<d1b> i have those stupid things on facebook about meetings
<d1b> im going to opt out of the group so that my events listing is actually usable again
<bwright> Did I seriosuly just accidently hit a meeting again?
<head_victim> bwright: yet
<bwright> I always seem to be here when a meeting is on
<head_victim> yep*
<bwright> By accident 
<head_victim> Speaking of which, nearly time for it.
<bwright> d1b: Pretty much I am trying to be a cool cat and get my nice xmonad set up
<bwright> Like it is on debian :/
<head_victim> I think nisshh is absent so I'll stand in unless he magically appears in the next 2 minutes.
<d1b> bwright: um...
<bwright> On my macbook 5,1 laptop and ya tis being a little bit of a pain
<d1b> bwright: what hardware?
<d1b> yeah
<d1b> and so why doesn't debian word
<d1b> work*
<d1b> if it doesn't work report bugs
<d1b> and if you have to pull in the packages from ubuntu you want.
<d1b> it isn't that hard
<bwright> Ya ya I just have things I need to code up tonight
<bwright> Want to finish some django stuff off
<bwright> Anyway I am sure I will figure it out. Time for the meeting isn't it?
<head_victim> Indeed
<head_victim> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 05:00. The chair is head_victim.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<d1b> agreed
<head_victim> Ok well we'll start with the usual roll call, if you're here and would like your presence noted please say something for the bot to know you're here
<d1b> IDEA: have an ical feed for meeting times
<bwright> I will log in on kryptos so I don't go down during the meeting.
<elky> head_victim, hi
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings 
<d1b> IDEA: stop spamming facebook events 
<d1b> [IDEA] stop spamming facebook events 
<head_victim> That's tonight's agenda as always.
<MootBot> IDEA received:  stop spamming facebook events  
<d1b> [IDEA] have an ical feed for meeting times
<MootBot> IDEA received:  have an ical feed for meeting times 
 * darkrose is here
<head_victim> d1b: well actually as of the next meeting we will be ensuring the website is up to day and that does have an ical feed.
<d1b> [IDEA] have the bot support an alternative syntax like this --> idea:
<MootBot> IDEA received:  have the bot support an alternative syntax like this --> idea: 
<bwright> d1b: I can hax that up lol
<bwright> where is Mootbot source anyway?
<dns53> who's bot is it?
<elky> bwright, wiki has info about it
<d1b> link?
<elky> !mootbot
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<lubotu2> mootbot is a bot to make the process of summarizing !meetings easier - Information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<bwright> elky: Ya found it
<ikt> someone is editing the frontpage?
<elky> how about we stick to the agenda. from now on?
<jfer> sure
<head_victim> Was just going to say, I think that's it for roll call.
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Update on LCA2011 
<MootBot> New Topic:  Update on LCA2011  
<d1b> [IDEA] use etherpad for the agenda ?
<MootBot> IDEA received:  use etherpad for the agenda ? 
<head_victim> d1b: the agenda is set by the wiki, which is editable by all
<d1b> ok
<jfer> ok. who will be attending LCA?
<head_victim> As for LCA2011, just want to let people know that as far as it goes we now have posters, promo material to hand out from Canonical, having business cards printed and CDs will be in the swag bags handed out to all attendees.
<dns53> i will, i still need to book flights but i'll be there
<elky> all *open day* attendees
<head_victim> elky: sorry, good point, open day attendees
<bwright> Lol the launchpad page doesn't have the code on it! Sweet!
<elky> there's little point in them being in delegate bags :P
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane 
<head_victim> Still need some people to fill in volunteer gaps on the day
<head_victim> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/587/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/587/detail/ 
<jfer> i may be able to do an hour
<head_victim> We also still need people to sign up on the loco website where possible.
<ikt> Is there any way to acquire this bag if we can't attend? :(
<darkrose> also, the location of LCA is now "where the convention centre runs aground"
<elky> bwright, try the "code" tab.
<head_victim> ikt: it's organised by the LCA people so I don't think so unless you have someone who is attending donate theirs to you.
<bwright_> elky: You should as well since the source is linked to an external repo that isn't avaliable :)
<bwright_> elky: :P I believe there is a trunk clone that is hosted on launchpad though maybe.
<elky> bwright_, then stop derailing the meeting
<head_victim> Anyone have any questions, comments or ideas about the plans for LCA?
<dns53> anything do yo think you need us to do before we get there? posters etc?
<jfer> umm with regards to the posters. what ones will we be using?
<head_victim> Ok 2 secs I'll link the ones I already have
<dns53> who  is from brisbane that can print stuff for us?
<elky> dns53, head_victim already has them printed and laminated
<head_victim> [LINK] http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/poster-theme
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/poster-theme 
<head_victim> I have that one in A2
<head_victim> [LINK] http://spreadubuntu.org/en/content/roughcut
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://spreadubuntu.org/en/content/roughcut 
<head_victim> That is in A3, was too low quality to go much more
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork#Posters
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork#Posters 
<elky> Hm, i could have sword brian did the roughcut one in inkscape...
<elky> sworn*
<head_victim> I have the Poster elky made up in both A1 and A2 as I'm not sure w hat will work best
<head_victim> elky: there was only a png available which I took to inkscape and saved as pdf for the printing people
<elky> yeah i see that, but i remember when he made it and im pretty sure he used it to teach himself inkscape.
<head_victim> There was a call to the mailing list a while ago for suggestions on other posters to use, if any one has suggestions I would like to know sooner rather than later so they can be printed.
<elky> head_victim, i think what you've listed off will be fine. we'll have a finite space to decorate so we'll be fine.
<head_victim> elky: indeed, I tried to pick nice, clean ones that were of the new branding or non specific like the roughtcut one
<head_victim> There are lots of great posters out there but are with the old theme so wouldn't look great with the new one side by side
<head_victim> phlosten and caryb have said they will be trying to organise laptops/netbooks to bring in for people to demo on, so it should be covered 
<jfer> has there been anymore decided on a social event?
<head_victim> jfer: what it's looking like at the moment is Monday night at the pancake manor but that is open to other suggestions
<head_victim> I think early in the week is best so we can know each other passing in the conference halls but drupal conference is on saturday and sunday.
<bwright_> d1b: Suprisingly it worked fine 0.o :-)
<head_victim> Again it was posted to the mailing list with little to no response so I was going to email the list suggesting it be set to that and just going with it unless people have strong issues with it
<head_victim> I don't know of any other major clashes on Monday night
<dns53> what days are already taken up by normal dinners? monday is usually good
<head_victim> [LINK] https://conf.linux.org.au/programme/schedule
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://conf.linux.org.au/programme/schedule 
<head_victim> That's the schedule, Wednesday and Thursday are nights with official events
<d1b> bwright_: ?
<d1b> what are we going about people who like using centos but should be using ubuntu?
<head_victim> Ok so is there anything we've missed so far with the LCA plans?
<jfer> laptops etc.
<head_victim> jfer: I mentioned phlosten and caryb are bringing their's but as far as I can see the more the merrier just in case someone doesn't make it, etc.
<jfer> ok
<jfer> will we be showcasing unity?
<head_victim> jfer: only on the netbooks if they come
<bwright_> d1b: Show them how fast apt is
<d1b> bwright_: :/
<head_victim> Ok well I think we can finish up the LCA as it's taken 30 mins already
<head_victim> Moving on
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Latest on order for Ubuntu stickers 
<MootBot> New Topic:  Latest on order for Ubuntu stickers  
<head_victim> jfer: you're up
<jfer> ok
 * d1b would like a new sticker
<jfer> as you may or may not know Paul Gear is organising to get some stickers
<head_victim> [LINK] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-January/006908.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-January/006908.html 
<d1b> cool
<head_victim> jfer: has he mentioned how much they will be?
<jfer> he couldn't attend the meeting tonight but he posted on the mailing list about it
<jfer> Paul has already placed the order and is hoping to have them before LCA
<jfer> therefore they will be at the price as on the canonical store minus the postage
<head_victim> jfer: cool, well I guess if anyone interested sends him an email (the link I posted is the email he sent to the list)
<jfer> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718 
<jfer> there is a link to the stickers he has ordered
<head_victim> jfer: thanks
<head_victim> Anything else to add?
<jfer> no i don't think so
<jfer> next topic?
<dns53> see you in person in a few weeks
<head_victim> jfer: thanks for that
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Raise the issue of meeting time frame to try and improve attendance and involvement.
<MootBot> New Topic:  Raise the issue of meeting time frame to try and improve attendance and involvement. 
<head_victim> I added this one recently to see what ideas exist to try and improve meeting attendance. I don't think there is going to be the "perfect" time but if we put it out there again we might get a better time.
<darkrose> aka, do we adjust the meeting to suit people that keep messing with their clocks for no real reason
<jfer> i think that we may get more attendance if we move the meeting time forward
<head_victim> Is the meeting time more an issue only during daylight savings or is it just timing in general?
<head_victim> The only issue is if we move it too far forward WA resident's can't attend as they'll still be at work. BUT if that's going to improve attendance substantially it might be worth a look
<elky> it's currently 22:35 here in sydney. Which means for approximately 55% of the country it's past bedtime for people who need to wake at 6
<bwright> 66.1% if you are only considering the working age population.
<d1b> it is ok hackers never sleep
<head_victim> Ok, would it be useful to do something on the list for this as I'm thinking those that are most affected aren't here to voice their opinions?
<jfer> i think the meeting reminder in the mailing list is a good idea but if it was a bit earlier it may help with attendance.
<ikt> what is the earliest time possible for the majority of perth users to be on?
<bwright> Really it is just going to have to be set to the time when the "majority" can make it
<elky> bwright, 11million between nsw/vic compared to about 10million for the other states/territories.
<ikt> if we can set a time that the earliest perth people can make, I think that will be a catch all for the majority of people
<head_victim> I agree, so I'm all for moving it an hour for daylight savings if that's going to help
<head_victim> Well 2000 in NSW in daylight savings is 1700 in WA
<ikt> so 2030 EST?
<head_victim> ikt: well yeah we can just halve the different during daylight savings if that helps everyone?
<jfer> yer
<ikt> yep :)
<jfer> i wouldn't mind it a bit earlier and i am in qld
<head_victim> How long does daylight savings have to go this year?
<ikt> but we'll obviously have to take it to the mailing list just to confirm
<elky> this is the crappiness of timezones. You need to figure which portion of the population you need to make things difficult for. And im pretty sure 11m is going to have a bigger return than 2m
<head_victim> elky: I concur, might make it hard for those in WA but in the end most of the stuff that matters goes to list anyway and it is logged
<head_victim> I miss lots of meetings for teams I'm involved in but still if the agenda is organised properly people can have their say on the list prior to the meetings
<bwright> #ubuntu-au-city-slickers
<head_victim> Is there a "good" way to work out what time/day combination will get the best attendance?
<jfer> i think this should be discussed on the mailing list
<ikt> We had a poll a while ago and the 7-9pm slot was most popular
<head_victim> [IDEA] We can take the issue of timing to the list and trial different times if it seems this might get a better attendance
<MootBot> IDEA received:  We can take the issue of timing to the list and trial different times if it seems this might get a better attendance 
<head_victim> Do we want to look changing the day entirely or just the time?
<elky> the day is traditionally the main reason for doing polls
<elky> in that sporty stuff will change rapidly at certain times of year
<head_victim> For me it's neither here nor there as I do shiftwork so I can either make it or not based on if I'm working. But I know those who have mon-fri have schedules for weeknights that's all I'm thinking
<elky> thursday -> sunday are generally writeoffs anyway. thurs/fri for late night shopping, fri/sat/sun because weekends are for weekending.
<head_victim> Yep so leaves Monday - Wednesday.
<head_victim> Is Monday a bit of "must sleep to get over weekend night" or was that just me?
<bwright> Monday is too close to Sunday and Wednesday is too close to Thursday
<bwright> head_victim: Yes.
<head_victim> Ok, well, what if we just change the time for now and see if that helps?
<bwright> k
<head_victim> How much earlier would it make a difference to how many can attend do we think? 1 Hour? 2?
<elky> 1 imho
<head_victim> Just during daylight savings?
<head_victim> Sorry for the questions but if we can nail it down now we may as well give it a shot for the next meeting
<ikt> 8:30est or 9:30est ?
<head_victim> 8pm Qld, 9pm NSW/VIC, 6pm WA, is that right or have I stuffed up?
<jfer> that sounds good to me
<bwright> done
<head_victim> Ok
<head_victim> [IDEA] Move meeting 1 hour forward as a trial to see if it improves attendance
<MootBot> IDEA received:  Move meeting 1 hour forward as a trial to see if it improves attendance 
<head_victim> [ACTION] head_victim to email the list to advise and seek consultation
<MootBot> ACTION received:  head_victim to email the list to advise and seek consultation 
<head_victim> We've hit the magical hour mark, is there anything else anyone needs to bring up tonight?
<head_victim> Am I the only one left?
<jfer> no
<jfer> i am still here
<head_victim> Just checking I
<jfer> just looking at where Pancake Manor is
<head_victim> I'm not talking to myself
<jfer> keep me posted with the latest on a social event for LCA
<jfer> hope to see you there
<head_victim> jfer: it will be added to the mailing list, the loco.ubuntu.com and ubuntu.org.au when confirmed
<jfer> btw what miniconf will you be attending?
<head_victim> Can I bring down the endmeeting hammer?
<jfer> yes i think so
<head_victim> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 06:03.
<head_victim> Thanks one and all for your attendance
<bwright> Now get back to haxing
<jfer> head_victim:will you be attending LCA or just the open day?
<head_victim> jfer: all of it
<jfer> ok what miniconf have you decided on?
<head_victim> I was going to volunteer but they kinda stuff up the organisation of that (left it too late) so I just booked a normal ticket and will see it all
<head_victim> Still waiting on finalised schedules
<jfer> ok
<jfer> i thought that you had to choose as part of registration
<head_victim> Oh that's only to give an idea, not set in stone
<bwright> d1b: sudo adduser blarg audio did the trick
<jfer> and as far as i know the schedules are pretty well finalised
<dns53> i'm looking forward to the mobile mini conf
<head_victim> I'm looking at sysadmin and the others I"m not sure
<jfer> ok i will probs go to that
<jfer> sysadmin that is
<head_victim> Might chop and change a little on the other stuff
<jfer> i think i will attend most of the programming one
<head_victim> I have no programming skills what so ever
<jfer> oh ok
<jfer> well lots of the stuff is aimed at beginners
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm not sure where I'll be, but I'll be there :)
<dns53> the tutorials are good
<head_victim> Last I looked there were whole miniconfs and tutorials without anything set
<d1b> bwright: :P
<head_victim> Might have to revisit it to check
<dns53> i'm hoping the conference and my accommodation are not under water
<bwright> d1b: lol xsetroot -cursor_name sailboat
<d1b> ok
<head_victim> dns53: they should be ok for now, my in laws are going to loose some soil at the very least
<bwright> d1b: It is defined in the X11 header files
<bwright> So thought I may as well
<jfer> apparently QUT is officially closed
<head_victim> The roads are horrendous, I wouldn't want to be driving around in the dark 
<jfer> but i think it should be alright by LCA
<head_victim> If not there's always mount cootha :D
<d1b> bwright: erh
<firtvid20> Did the meeting already end??
<head_victim> firtvid20: yeah 30 mins ago
<firtvid20> Oh crud, missed it like 3 times already
<firtvid20> Anyway, anyone know how to fix a broken grub boot loader?
<head_victim> I'm writing up a post to the mailing list about it
<firtvid20> Ok
<head_victim> The meeting that is
<firtvid20> Yeah
<firtvid20> I installed Maverick over my old 10.04 installation which didn't have wifi drivers and I assumed that it would overwrite the current grub boot loader installed, but somehow it didn't and I get an error, then it goes into grub rescue. I'm a little confused with grub rescue so I just decide to try reinstalling grub via live cd, but it doesn't wanna work. D:
<firtvid20> I'm pretty much stuck on the last method on the website.
<firtvid20> After that I will have to try rescue or it's wiping my whole drive for me, after I backup.
<head_victim> !grub2
<lubotu2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<head_victim> Sorry but that's all I know
<firtvid20> I have a had a look at that link on grub 2. I am really hoping the last method works. I have Windows and Ubuntu (haven't even booted to it yet) installed to different petitions.
<firtvid20> Wait a minute, that restore grub link may be useful
<firtvid20> Ok, well I. Off to bed now. I will try fix this tomorrow. Bye.
<head_victim> Nighit
<jfer> see you it is time i slept
<DKG779> has anybody noticed with the latest updates that more system resources are being used ?
<head_victim> DKG779: not overly, any program in particular?
<DKG779> no, not really head_victim, if anything I'd put it down to firefox
<head_victim> Ah I only run firefox on a quad core with 10gb ram (no really, that's the only pc here I use it on), this pc I only use chromuim
<DKG779> the laptop is absolutely feral to the point I need to do a reinstall, the desk top has actually just gone back to normal
<DKG779> 10gb, holy sheet
<blahdeblah> DKG779: No matter which web browser you use, on no matter which OS, if you do anything non-trivial you can almost guarantee that the browser is the biggest app on your system.
<DKG779> ok, well I only had 2 pages open, text and pictures... no video or audio and it was being a prat
<head_victim> DKG779: I'd seriously recommend looking at Lubuntu if you're having a lot of slowness, it works great on this pc
<blahdeblah> how much RAM?
<blahdeblah> (that Q was for DKG779
<blahdeblah> )
<blahdeblah> My top 10 apps: http://ubuntu-au.pastebin.com/mDJhMB7y
<DKG779> lappy has run ubunty fine for 12 months, but it decided to crash oneday so I reinstalled, and then after updates it turned feral... which is also why it crashed with the .26 kernal... 
<DKG779> or kernel I mean
<blahdeblah> (BTW, 10th field in my pastebin is the size in KB)
<blahdeblah> DKG779: crash -> reinstall?!?!
<blahdeblah> That doesn't seem like a good reason to me... ;-)
<DKG779> yeah well it wouldn't restart in any scenario... Grub loader dissapeared
<DKG779> was a dual boot set up
<blahdeblah> Did you try to install Windows?  That would do it...
<DKG779> no windows had been on it since 2006
<blahdeblah> Grub always disappears when you install Windows.  This is a known, documented limitation
<blahdeblah> The solution is to boot from Ubuntu live CD, chroot to your install, and reinstall grub from there.
<blahdeblah> (Limitation of Windows' install process, that is...)
<DKG779> (01:03:43 AM) blahdeblah: Grub always disappears when you install Windows.  This is a known, documented limitation
<DKG779> (01:03:09 AM) DKG779: no windows had been on it since 2006
<blahdeblah> But you said it was a dual boot
<blahdeblah> DKG779: You mean it was in 2006?
<DKG779> ubuntu installed 2010, 2006 was the factory install of winslows
<blahdeblah> hmmm...
<blahdeblah> Doesn't sound a likely candidate for an unbootable system.
<blahdeblah> DKG779: Anyway, if it happens again, come in here on another machine and i would be happy to talk you through fixing it.
<DKG779> ok, thanks
<blahdeblah> I hate to see people have to reinstall because it won't boot.  99% of the time it's fixable within a few minutes.
<DKG779> yeah well it killed me, however I did go into windows and saved the .disk ? ubuntu folder, anychance I can recover my data ?
<DKG779> *any chance
<blahdeblah> Had you installed Ubuntu on your Windows partition?
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Official Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC  ||  Next Team Meeting: Tues 08/02/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings || Team home: http://ubuntu.org.au  ||  #ubuntu-au-chat now open for non-ubuntu discussions!  ||  Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists
<sagaci> always miss the meetings
<head_victim> sagaci: there's always logs :D
<DKG779> blahdeblah:  I tried reinstalling ubuntu over and swapping the disk partition with no joy
<blahdeblah> DKG779: I don't understand what you mean
<DKG779> after ubuntu crashed, I removed it from windows with the add/remove programs in the control panel after I had copied the .disk folder in ubuntu (from windows) as advised by a friend. reinstalled ubuntu, it booted then I swapped the.disk folder and I couldn't get it to boot again
<blahdeblah> ah
<blahdeblah> That's not something i've ever tried - i always install on real partitions.
 * blahdeblah heads off to bed (about 3 hours too late...)
<DKG779> see ya blahdeblah, sleep well
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-12
<Swathe> how are the brisbanites holding up
<blahdeblah> Swathe: Sunshine for some of today!
<blahdeblah> River levels still rising, though.
<Swathe> yeah i few people i know have had to move
<head_victim> I just moved my in laws stuff all up to their top floor, they live on the brisbane river. The water is not far from the back of their house.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Which suburb? How are they doing? I just spoke to my mate in Bulimba whose neighbour across the road who has water at his back steps.
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-13
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Is there a way to start services in specific order while booting ?For example 
<kaushal> I need the following services to be started in the below order
<kaushal> 1)openvpn --> This should start first 
<kaushal> 2)networking --> This should start second 
<kaushal> 3)shorewall --> This should start third
<kaushal> Please suggest/guide
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have dndList10012011.zip which is of 200MB size. I need to split into 10 Files of 20M each in zip format
<kaushal> I did split -d -b20m dndList10012011.zip dndList10012011.zip.
<kaushal> file dndList10012011.zip.00 
<kaushal> dndList10012011.zip.00: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<kaushal> unzip dndList10012011.zip.00
<kaushal> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of dndList10012011.zip.00 or dndList10012011.zip.00.zip, and cannot find dndList10012011.zip.00.ZIP, period.
<kaushal> Please suggest
<blahdeblah> kaushal: Zip files cannot be split like that
<blahdeblah> You need to split the file inside it, then zip (or better still, bzip2 or 7zip) each of the components separately, then send them to where they need to go, then unzip them, then combine them again.
<blahdeblah> It sounds like you're trying to do something via email that would be better done via another mechanism, such as sticking it on a DVD and dropping it in the post.  :-)
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> blahdeblah: Thanks
<blahdeblah> kaushal: No worries
<kaushal> blahdeblah: 7zip is better ?
<blahdeblah> 7zip compresses more
<blahdeblah> "better" is a rather vague term
<kaushal> can it be opened in windows OS ?
<blahdeblah> yes
<kaushal> what would be the syntax ?
<blahdeblah> don't know
<blahdeblah> I only know that 7zip is available on both Linux & Windows
<kaushal> ok
<blahdeblah> google is your friend
<kaushal> blahdeblah: :)
<oracle_> not so long ago australie had severe droughts!
<elky> Really? I hadn't noticed.
<blahdeblah> elky: You haven't been watching!  :-P  We had drought in Qld for 5 years prior to the summer of 2008/2009.
<elky> Er, yeah, I know.
<chooks> hello
<tomo> gday! i mean. hi.
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-14
<Swathe> just got the ok to use linux as the OS on my work PC
<Swathe> hooray
<bradm> yay, 8.5m
<bradm> we're actually not in major flood anymore! :)
<blahdeblah> Swathe: cool!
<blahdeblah> bradm: \o/
<bradm> heh, I have to use Linux on my PC at work ;)
<blahdeblah> bradm: Where are you based?
<bradm> blahdeblah: Rockhampton
<blahdeblah> Coming to LCA2011?
<bradm> unfortunately, no, I couldn't organise it
<blahdeblah> :-(
<blahdeblah> Understandable given the circumstances, though
<bradm> yeah
<bradm> it would have been good, the last LCA I got to was the one we ran in Brisbane last time
<blahdeblah> yeah, me too
<blahdeblah> Been to the last couple of OSDCs in BrisVegas, though
<blahdeblah> bradm: Are you full time with Canonical?
<bradm> blahdeblah: sure am.
<blahdeblah> Got a minute for a 
<blahdeblah> private message?
<bradm> sure
<gggs-mobile> Ubuntu/X just halted completely, how can I get to a console?
<gggs-mobile> the old ctrl+alt+bkspc doesn't work anymore
<elky> ctrl+alt+f1 not working?
<blahdeblah> gggs-mobile: They disabled ctrl-alt-backspace a couple of revisions ago - much to the chagrin of many people who used it
<gggs-mobile> elky: nothing's working atm, everything's halted. I had internet radio streaming through Firefox, and it's looping ~2 sec of audio
<gggs-mobile> strangely enough my caps-lock light is flashing on/off consistently
<gggs-mobile> blahdeblah: ah
<blahdeblah> gggs-mobile: Caps Lock flashing means a kernel crash
<gggs-mobile> blahdeblah: that's a smart idea, I never knew that. I have mounted volumes & I don't really want to reboot, doesn't look like I have much choice
 * blahdeblah hates it when there's no choice but to reboot
<blahdeblah> The flashing caps lock doesn't happy with every crash
<blahdeblah> s/happy/happen/
<blahdeblah> I don't know whether if there are rules which govern it, or if they just give it their best shot, but it happens to me about 1 in every 4-5 crashes
<gggs> really? this is actually the first time Ubuntu's ever crashed, I have a feeling it might be VirtualBox's fault
<blahdeblah> gggs: You've been lucky
<blahdeblah> :-)
<blahdeblah> Or not trying hard enough
<gggs> blahdeblah: both, I think
<gggs> where's the crash log stored?
<blahdeblah> If it crashes that badly, i don't think you get a log
<blahdeblah> Check /var/log/syslog, though
<blahdeblah> Or /var/log/kern.log
<gggs> I can't find anything, is there any way to determine the cause of the halt?
<blahdeblah> Try to reproduce it is about it.
<blahdeblah> sorry - that's not accurate
<blahdeblah> There are tools to troubleshoot, but they're usually a lot of hassle to set up and run.
<gggs> fair enough, I thought it'd drop back to a console and give a reason
<head_victim> nisshh: you be around for the next meeting on the 8th Feb? Or should I chair that one?
<Swathe> anyone using thunderbird with exchange
<nisshh> head_victim, no. i should be around
<Swathe> evolution worked fine for me at work today but i hate it
 * iflema poor evolution.......
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries, I'll leave it up as you chairing then.
<nisshh> head_victim, ok, cool
<Swathe> i like thunderbird a lot better but hey worth the price to use linux at work now
<blahdeblah> Swathe: Just use Thunderbird with IMAP and use all the other stuff via OWA
<Swathe> yeah i tried it multiple times and it just wouldnt take
<Swathe> mind you i didnt set up the exchange server so there might me something a miss
<blahdeblah> Swathe: define "just wouldn't take"
<blahdeblah> I've never found a mail server i couldn't bend into shape with Thunderbird
<Swathe> wouldn't authenticate
<blahdeblah> which options did you try?
<Swathe> kept failing an i have no idea why
<Swathe> well it was set up using ssl
<blahdeblah> Yep
<Swathe> tried username, username@domain, domain/username
<blahdeblah> hmmm
<blahdeblah> Googled it?
<Swathe> i only used imapi with evolution
<Swathe> yep
<Swathe> gonna give it another go monday
<Swathe> been a long week and i just wanted it up and running befor ei knocked off
<blahdeblah> yeah
<Swathe> i'm sure i'll get it
<blahdeblah> I'm sure it can be done
<Swathe> yeah i have seen it working
<blahdeblah> This might be useful: http://davmail.sourceforge.net/
<Swathe> i will have to go through the exchange server settings
<Swathe> hmm nice thanks
<Swathe> i might give that a go
<blahdeblah> This page seems to indicate it's pretty trivial with a bare username: http://www.ehow.com/how_6455696_connect-thunderbird-microsoft-exchange-server.html
<Swathe> yeah that's why i couldnt understand why it wasnt working
<Swathe> we are virtualising the environment and migrating to server 08 so everything will be done from scratch anyway
<Swathe> so i should be doing the exchange server this time so can be sure evedrything is right on that end
<sagaci> Hi
<nisshh> yo sagaci! :)
<sagaci> Do you use encryption on your hard drive
<dns53> i do
<blahdeblah> i do
<sagaci> Full disk encryption or a third party tool like truecrypt
<nisshh> sagaci, i dont, but only because my main drive is an IDE and it would be horribly slow
<sagaci> Is it dumb not having encryption or just an extra layer of security
<nisshh> sagaci, depends, if your the only one who has access to your computer, and you dont think itll ever get stolen/lost, i wouldnt
<nisshh> otherwise i would
<nisshh> for instance, i will probably not encrypt my desktop's hard drive
<sagaci> I just set it to autologin
<nisshh> sagaci, ah right, i dont, since my sister's like prying :)
<Swathe> auto login? ewwwww
<nisshh> my mum's computer got formatted because she had it to auto login
<nisshh> and my sisters played with it
<Swathe> how?
<nisshh> Swathe, from what i could gather, they did the whole, right click the drive, click Format, thing
<sagaci> Well i autologin but i have a startup bios password
<nisshh> sagaci, meh, ive never trusted BIOS's since all you have to do to get around that is remove and replace the CMOS battery and it resets the BIOS :)
<sagaci> There is no one within a 200km radius who would even think of doing that
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, but it is that easy, is what im saying :)
 * iflema try that one on a (good) laptop = tears + photos and notes =)
<Changlinn> sagaci: can they google...
<nisshh> iflema, hehe
<sagaci> Yes, but i'm willing to take that risk
<nisshh> sagaci, fair enough, just letting you know its about as secure as a windows PC :)
 * iflema wonders if anyone here know of the grub(2) little (big) problem.....
<nisshh> iflema, which problem?
<iflema> nissh adding rw init=/bin/bash in boot string = reset password
 * iflema or anythong for that matter
<sagaci> I switched over to 64 bit today
<nisshh> iflema, nope, never heard of a problem with that, then again, i never tried that either :)
<iflema> nisshh: is the same as the recover option basically.... select that and change (su, root) passwd = pffff
<nisshh> iflema, ah i see
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah? howd it go?
<sagaci> Good, no hiccups yet
<sagaci> Weird seeing amd64 in apt-get
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> sagaci, flash working fine?
<sagaci> Yeah, so far
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> flash is usually the one that screws itself on 64bit
<nisshh> but it seems to be better now
<sagaci> Have you tried natty
<nisshh> sagaci, no, refused to run properly when i tried alpha 1
<sagaci> I installed it fine, reboot fine them second reboot it had a graphics issue, so wasn't in the mood to fiddle with a broken system
<sagaci> Won't try it again til the launcher is happening
<sagaci> Vertical dock hasn't sold me
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-15
<sagaci> Hi
<ikt> Heya sagaci :)
<head_victim> Anyone here have the gift of the gab? I am trying to prepare a sign up sheet for the LCA Open Day. I was hoping for some input - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane/SignUpSheet
<sagaci> Morning
<ikt> heya sagaci :)
<sagaci> Wonder why they opted for this really long alph
<sagaci> a stage
<sagaci> Fair enough if it was for an lts 
<ikt> I didn't realise the alpha stage had changed
<sagaci> Remember back in the day when there were 6 alphas
<ikt> yea
<sagaci> That was crazy
<ikt> true, the thing was to me
<ikt> it wasn't a very good way of ensuring quality testing
<ikt> I still don't like having 1 week between RC and final
<sagaci> Too short?
<ikt> yeah definitely
<ikt> I see bugs come up on LP
<ikt> huge bugs and they say, not enough time, delayed till next release
<ikt> makes me -_- every time
<sagaci> RC week is when most of the fixing seems to take place
<sagaci> But in saying that i've been pretty impressed with releases shaping up in so little time
<ikt> morning sagaci :)
<sagaci> Nice day here
<ikt> whereis here?
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-16
<ravibn> my webcam (frontech e-cam JIL2214) is not working after installing 10.10 anyone pl help it worked fine with 10.04 ubuntu
<head_victim> elky: thanks, I'll reply to that email and CC you in in the next day or two but for now, I'm off to work.
<elky> ciao
<sagaci> Hi
<dns53> hey
<sagaci> Time to sleep soon
<ikt> sleep
<ikt> i just woke up!
<ikt> :/
<elky> you might want to have a stern word with your body clock then.
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-09
<jaddi27> head_victim, The website is back again
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeppers :)
<head_victim> http://www.ubuntu.com/tv :D
<sagaci> so I wonder if it's just ubuntu under it all, rather than extra proprietary tv-thigns
<sagaci> things*
<jaddi27> there was a story about it on omgubuntu that i read earlier
<jaddi27> it sounds very interesting
<head_victim> From http://www.ubuntu.com/tv/commercial-info "Components for Ubuntu TV produced by Canonical are generally licensed under the GPLv3 or LGPLv3. Alternative licensing is available on the proviso that Canonical retains discretionary rights to include work done in the public versions of Unity and Ubuntu."
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-10
<nandemonai> back
<sagaci> nandemonai: welcome back
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-11
<benonsoftware> :P
<andrew_50> benonsoftware: Fancy meeting you here :)
<benonsoftware> :)
<bradm> head_victim: let us know if you see any more issues with the website
<benonsoftware> Well done sagaci
<sagaci> thanks benonsoftware 
<head_victim> bradm: darren was workign on the workflow of the site
<head_victim> Basically what my "ideal" is that anyone that's a member of the ubuntu-au launchpad team can automatically create content on the site but not publish it. Upon creating the new content it should be able to auto email the changes to the admin or a subset of the admins (opt in subscribing would be great I guess) to go and check and publish the content.
<sagaci> head_victim: enjoying my new shiny red cape
<sagaci> s/cape/cloak
<head_victim> sagaci: well earnt I say :)
<head_victim> Make sure you make use of all the available pleasantries :)
<sagaci> cloak, email and sftp are the main ones for me
<head_victim> I haven't actually used the sftp myself but the email and cloak are handy.
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have a question regarding rsyslog, Can i post here ?
<kaushal> rsyslog on Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS Server
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-12
<head_victim> Anyone aware of UQ's IT Degree and what linux components (fi any) there are? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1907373
<justin> gday
<justin> anyone from the widebay region?
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-13
<sagaci> built a localised iso using ubuntu-defaults-builder... takes around 1GB+ of download and you can't specify the mirror to pull
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-14
<sagaci> much easier way to hold the latest translation tempaltes http://people.ubuntu.com/~jpickett/translations/
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-15
<sagaci> head_victim: did you think about that ubuntu-manual project?
<head_victim> sagaci: I believe the ubuntu-manual project was started by another ubuntu-au'er of a while ago (nisshh)
<head_victim> It looks like a good idea but I've never had enough time to really look into it.
<sagaci> I'm just referring to a while back when you said something along the lines of wanting to get involved with something similar to what they're doing
<head_victim> Ah, I don't recall the conversation but I don't deny something like that occuring ;)
<head_victim> I'm trying to do a writeup for the installfest, but I'm starting to realise why I never do much writing other than documenting specific processes ;)
<benonsoftware> :P
<head_victim> Sorry it's a bit drab but at least it's there - http://ubuntu.org.au/node/91
 * benonsoftware checks it out
<head_victim> Suggestions for improvements welcome :)
<benonsoftware> Fine for me
 * benonsoftware is helping out with the Classroom Team now ;p
<head_victim> benonsoftware: nice work.
<benonsoftware> :P
<benonsoftware> head_victim: When is the RMB meeting again?
<sagaci> benonsoftware: second tuesday of every month
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Thanks
<benonsoftware> Thats sadly ruled out the Aisa board for me
<benonsoftware> s/Aisa/Asia
<sagaci> there's always the EMEA or Americas
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Yeah, but thats during school :P
<sagaci> just stay up one night on red bull
<sagaci> EMEA is 7am
<sagaci> or asked for a later place in the meeting could push it to 7:30am
<sagaci> ask*
<head_victim> benonsoftware: if you're going for membership the biggest suggestion I can make is to ensure your application (wiki page) is complete and succinct. And like sagaci said, feel free to choose whatever board suits your timetable best.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Thank you, I'm getting a few testimonals first
<benonsoftware> and the time is bad for me
<benonsoftware> As I would be at school during all of the times or sleeping :P
<sagaci> it's only <20mins :)
<benonsoftware> Well <20min could be a big difference :P
<sagaci> you just need to make time
<benonsoftware> Yeah, well at 2000 UTC I'm leaving for school, 0000 UTC I'm in the middle of a class and 9PM my time I'm in bed :P
<sagaci> Asia/Oceania would only go until 9:30pm at the most, if you requested to go first
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I might apply via that in a few weeks time
<benonsoftware> (If I'm ready :P)
<sagaci> I think you know when you're ready
<sagaci> but I don't see it as a thing that I can just slack off for two years, I'd like to hold myself to aiming for something better and achieving that result by 2014
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<head_victim> The trick is showing the significant and sustained effort. Unless it's documented it's hard to show.
<benonsoftware> Ok
 * benonsoftware is atm writing the back log of UBT team reports
<head_victim> Yeah, I wish I had more time to help the UBT, they're floundering a bit lately.
<benonsoftware> We're getting a bit better each time :P
<blahdeblah> Hi folks. Anyone noticed that their Java Firefox plugin stopped working recently?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: not that I'd noticed sorry but I only have 10.04 and 12.04 desktops currently
<blahdeblah> Apparently, it was done on purpose.
 * blahdeblah googles for changelog entries
<blahdeblah> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6
<blahdeblah> References http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/javacpuoct2011-443431.html
<sagaci> wasn't that the one they had to remove
<blahdeblah> Not sure what you're referring to, but it seems that they have disabled only the plugin for security reasons
<blahdeblah> Debian recently stopped distributing the Sun Java due to licensing changes, but this seems to be something different.
<blahdeblah> However, i can't see anything in that changelog which explains the link - the Java bulletin only says to update Java.
<head_victim> Oh yeah, the move to openjdk?
<blahdeblah> The move to openjdk for Debian was prompted by the licensing changes
<blahdeblah> Trying this solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896122
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I thought the same occured in Ubuntu?
<blahdeblah> I don't think so, because they come from the partner repo
<blahdeblah> Which i think is licensed appropriately with Oracle
<head_victim> Yeah but I thought they had to remove from the partner as well
<blahdeblah> Could be wrong, thogh
<blahdeblah> The packages are definitely still there
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<blahdeblah> Apparently the message hasn't reached Canonical: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/
<head_victim> I thought they had empty packages or something
<head_victim> Hang on I'll find some more detail
<blahdeblah> the linked notice has more info
<blahdeblah> Not happy.  Have to install manually.
 * blahdeblah tries icedtea plugin first
<head_victim> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html is the announcement I think
<blahdeblah> Found it earlier: (19:06:41) blahdeblah: the linked notice has more info
<sagaci> hi Phlosten 
<Phlosten> yo
<sagaci> yay, feed on planet.ubuntu.com :)
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-07
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> hi
<bradm> hi
<mesquka> whats the latest news?
<bradm> dunno, I'm just working away
<mesquka> right, anything on ubuntu phone?
<bradm> I haven't heard anything more
<lifeless> CES presentation hasn't happened yet AFAICT
<lifeless> don't expect to hear anything until after that, it would be under wraps
<mesquka> ok
<mesquka> when is the ces?
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> jea? jarred? is anyone on 
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-08
<bradm> mesquka: CES starts on 8th Jan, finishes 11th Jan
<mesquka> http://vimeo.com/56944191 
<mesquka> Hi
<Noskcaj> does anyone have some old pc gear, crt tv's, speakers or any printers they want, i have them all for sale. unfortunatly the website i put the on has a post requirement to view things for sale. name a product number and i can try and find it
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-10
<Noskcaj> does anyone here live in the armidale area? just wondering
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-11
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-12
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-13
<mesquka> Hi
<sagaci> mesquka: hi
<mesquka> Hi
<sagaci> anyone around for the meeting..
<jea> sagaci: we didn't really schedule it properly
<jea> Maybe we should set dates for the 2013 meetings, and get things going properly
<jea> the main issue is that we don't have anything to really talk about
<sagaci> yep
<jea> will you or will I make the meetings in l.u.c?
<sagaci> you can if you feel like it
<jea> Ok, I will get that done soon
<head_victim> Sorry all, I thought the meeting was due next week. Thanks sagaci and jea for showing though.
<jea> head_victim: I guess today would be the correct date, but I had forgotten also
<head_victim> I don't know about you but this week's been crazy. Started back at work, started back at uni (first assessment due tomorrow) and now I forgot this :/
<jea> Wow, that is a lot. Luckily I am still on holidays, but I have started back at work again
<head_victim> I see we've had some other vocals join the channel recently. Friend of yours or just from here?
#ubuntu-au 2014-01-07
<st_iron> good evening
#ubuntu-au 2014-01-11
<luis_> hi, can anybody help me with an issue I'm having with the grub menu?
<Noskcaj> luis_, Try #ubuntu
<luis_> I did, but nobody answers...
<Noskcaj> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<luis_> ok, thanks...I've waited for 30 minutes
<jea> you might also find that there is a loco team closer to where you are
<jea> or are you from Australia?
<luis_> no, but I imagined you guys are fresh since you just woke up :-)
<Noskcaj> it's 1pm here
<luis_> my loco doesn't answer either
<luis_> that's about the time my sister wakes up every day...
<blahdeblah> luis_: Explain your issue and we'll have a shot when/if we're able. ;-)
<luis_> ok, so my grub menu doesn't show the latest kernels installed; but I'm unable to run update-grub. It asks me to install grub or grub2-common. When I try to install any of these, it says I have unmet dependecies. For example: "grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable"
<hybr1d8> try an 'apt-get update' - perhaps your package cache is out of sync and so it can't find suitable versions
<luis_> I did, but it doesn't help. same errors
<blahdeblah> luis_: what does "apt-cache policy liblzma2" show?  (Please use a pastebin to show output)
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/HDLL1uV1
#ubuntu-au 2015-01-09
 * artienne looks around
<artienne> anyone awake in here, or are people still on their way home from work?
<artienne> if it's the latter i'm not quite sure who would answer, now that i think about it..
<artienne> well, if anyone is lurking in here, would this be the right place to ask a quick question regarding the lspci command?
#ubuntu-au 2015-01-10
<formatt> Hello Ubuntu Room -  I need to be able to break a password on different login account (Before) having to reboot in ¨recovery mode¨ - is there a program/process that will do this? I am asking as a Parent – rebooting is not an option.   Is this possible?
#ubuntu-au 2017-01-11
<cjs226> hello, i'm in the US and am building a "jump" server (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_server) and am looking for an Australian slang name for it that represents something akin to jump, hop, leap, etc.  Any ideas?
<blahdeblah> cjs226: roo? :-)
#ubuntu-au 2018-01-10
<tdprb> Looking for a Crypto Pump and Dump Group? Coin is chosen by the people, we are equitable and fair. Join the fastest growing PnD on Discord! https://discord.gg/4utTPvC
